# North Wales Hospital Denbigh Asylum



## Flaxington (Sep 22, 2011)

Pretty shocked to see how much destruction had taken place since I'd last been here, which incidently coincided with being thrown out by the security from Most Haunted after being found in the Main Hall, they weren't as bad as Mr Beardy- so I'm told. I'd not met this infamous beard chap until this explore, more about that later. any way the places has really gone downhill since I'd been here last.

On with the pics...




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6159796875/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6160334832/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6159807441/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6160332218/

wallpaper




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6159780875/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6160349664/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6173427330/

under the admin building




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6160346054/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6160344034/, 



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6159793355/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6159775879/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6159782937/

doors




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6159784299/

QED - NHS campaign mid1980s -employee ideas to save money




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6159798629/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6173426646/

Yes I thought so at the time




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6172901183/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6160350562/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6159794305/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6160333246/

Patient messages from before the hospital closed in 1995

Lynnzie says no to self harming 




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6173429220/

self-medication tips from Tuppy. I love teenage ganga references.




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6172902497/

floors going south




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6159801205/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/1[email protected]/6159808187/

the rotton grotto




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6159778301/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6159782937/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6160325702/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6160326696/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6159790621/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6160328654/

finally urgent works are being carried out on behalf of the council, these are the notices stuck to the gates




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6159773803/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6173427808/

As we were looking at the gates, Mr Beardy man rolled up in his van. "Hello" he said to us quite warmly.
"Any chance of us taking a photo of the admin building?" I asked - why not?
He didn't bother to answer and just tapped a "NO TRESSPASSING sign on the gate. I pointed out that it wouldn't be tresspassing if he gave us permission. No luck, he was off with his dog going mad in the back of his van. Here he is if you've never seen him


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 22, 2011)

Fantastic pics and thanks very much for posting these! Such a shame I am in South Wales as I would have loved to have a look around that site and Mr Smurf dude don't scare me  I will bring my dogs, theyre bonkers! hahaha

Seriously though, sites like this need saving and it's good to see the council getting involved now. Hopefully one day I will pop up and have a look. Always wanted to have a look around a local derelict hospital!


----------



## mookster (Sep 23, 2011)

The plans involve demolishing all the non-listed bits, and re-roofing the rest after removing the rotten floors before sealing up the ground floor windows/doors with metal grates. 

So pretty soon Denbigh will be a shell.

Great pics though best I've seen from here in ages.


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 23, 2011)

So the Beard is still alive, good report good to see the old girl again


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 23, 2011)

ShaunAshford said:


> Fantastic pics and thanks very much for posting these! Such a shame I am in South Wales as I would have loved to have a look around that site and Mr Smurf dude don't scare me  I will bring my dogs, theyre bonkers! hahaha
> 
> Seriously though, sites like this need saving and it's good to see the council getting involved now. Hopefully one day I will pop up and have a look. Always wanted to have a look around a local derelict hospital!



Great stuff Flax..Shaun,get up to Talgarth,thats a nice explore to cut your teeth on.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice one. We didn't manage to get across the open area because demo were at work so we didn't see those bits and pieces you took at admin. We also missed "Beardy". I hear he's a bit of a nutter?

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 23, 2011)

Love this!

Fantastic pictures...thanks for posting


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 23, 2011)

Lovely set of images. I remember opening a door in there to be met with no floor. Shame the old girls going down very fast indeed.

Architecture wise, Denbigh just oozes charm


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 23, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Shaun,get up to Talgarth,thats a nice explore to cut your teeth on.



I was under the impression that the place was now gutted and was not actually possible to get into anymore. Private message if you know something though 

Thanks


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 23, 2011)

Superb photos...love the use of natural light and how colourful they are.


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful place and excellent pictures.
... Can't beat a bit of Cohen 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cuban B. (Sep 23, 2011)

Good pictures from in there.


----------



## Tizzme (Oct 8, 2011)

Great shots but where is the Urbex chair ???


----------



## lost (Oct 8, 2011)

Excellent, nice to see some thoughtful and different shots from this place.


----------

